# Only my wish



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

So I've been on the road a lot lately and haven't had time to smoke much but been a little depressed @bobbya08 decided to pick up my MAW post and take out some old deep seeded feelings that I thought were buried and long forgotten needles to say I've now had to move and been put in witness protection
















The 5 on the bottom was from my wish the ones on the top was the smack down of the century!!!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

#HellYeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Holy wow thats awesome! Congrats. And good lookin out @bobbya08

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Truly awesome there bro!

#HELLYEAH


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Damn @bobbya08...you need some anger management time...Holy moly!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Damn @bobbya08...you need some anger management time...Holy moly!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Apparently Mario was his anger management....


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I knew it.  @bobbya08 is Santa.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Apparently Mario was his anger management....


Yes that was apparent!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dang, Bobby don't play around!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

haha I'm laughing at your trauma after the beatdown you gave me lol.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice beat down there @bobbya08

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Holy crap! Are you in the hospital and in witness protection?!? #HellYeah

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Holy Smokes!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

huffer33 said:


> haha I'm laughing at your trauma after the beatdown you gave me lol.


Oh so you think it's funny and i have your address

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh so you think it's funny and i have your address
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Note to self.. Do not read this when taking a drink out of the yeti.....


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh so you think it's funny and i have your address
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yes yes ... feel the anger, let it flow ...use it ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yes yes ... feel the anger, let it flow ...use it ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dude.... I just read that in Darth Vader tone. Come on December.........


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Oh so you think it's funny and i have your address
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Oh lookee here, I cut yours out of the box and it is sitting on my dresser next to William's. >


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

msmith1986 said:


> Holy crap! Are you in the hospital and in witness protection?!? #HellYeah
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


#HELLYEAH

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well done @bobbya08


----------

